# CLYDE COLP T.S.S Markland 1953 Liverpool N.S.



## \/tec (Jul 15, 2015)

I have the most amazing grandfather Named Clyde Colp, from liverpool Nova Scotia. He served on the Markland for many years. He tells me stories of his travels since I was young. Lately He has had a rough time coping with his friends and wife (nanny) passing. I would love to be able to give him some motivating news or even maybe,... just maybe a conversation with a past friend/crewmate... I know its very optimistic... he is almost 90, but I like tough odds!!!!


----------

